# Jupiter 2 engine sound research



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Hi Guys,

I have been rewatching Lost in Space. I have always like the Jupiter 2's engine noises. There are, of course, the inflight sound and the sound when she lifts off or lands (under her own power). There are some other sounds: preflight engine starting sound and gyro cage release, and an inflight sound used during the 3rd season that is heard from within the ship. That last has a component of a VW bug engine. 

Is anyone aware as to what was used to generate these sounds? Are there any actual samples of music free sounds?

This is a curiosity level event. If I can get this information, I might try to make a sound chip for my J2 that includes these sounds.

thanks


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

charonjr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been rewatching Lost in Space. I have always like the Jupiter 2's engine noises. There are, of course, the inflight sound and the sound when she lifts off or lands (under her own power). There are some other sounds: preflight engine starting sound and gyro cage release, and an inflight sound used during the 3rd season that is heard from within the ship. That last has a component of a VW bug engine.
> 
> ...


Found this on youtube:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Try looking on The Lost In Space Forum: Home | Lost in Space Forum


I know that they once had a discussion on the LASER sound effects, which are two different sounds made by an electric wielder. I am sure that they had a discussion on the JII engine sound effects.


David.


----------



## sboydo77 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have an mp3 4 minute take off and landing from years ago , not sure how to get it to you though

scott......


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Odd as it seems..,if I close my eyes and imagine the sound... the J2 sounds like a louder version of the background engine noise in Disney's Nautilus.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I am sure that 20th Century Fox made use of the sounds repeatedly. It is also heard in Land of the Giants in an episode where a giant carrying the ship gets into quicksand and the ship has to use its engines to pull the giant out. Or sink.

[email protected] for the clip. A lot of that does encompass the sounds that the J2 emits. I will have to grab the pre-launch sounds that I am also looking for. 

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

charonjr said:


> I am sure that 20th Century Fox made use of the sounds repeatedly. It is also heard in Land of the Giants in an episode where a giant carrying the ship gets into quicksand and the ship has to use its engines to pull the giant out. Or sink...


Oh, absolutely. If you listen to the third segment in the video krlee posted you can hear the "flame thrower exhaust" and "turbine engine whine" they used for the Batmobile in the 1960s _Batman_ TV series.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is the beginning of the first segment a Theremin


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I always thought it was a vacuum cleaner with a variable power recorded in a sewer.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

No, that's the Deathstar exploding and lighting Tarkin's latrousian bean gas.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

This CD has most of the Lost in Space sound effects on it, along with some used in other Irwin Allen series:

https://www.amazon.com/Fantasy-Worlds-Irwin-Allen-Television/dp/B001PIM6HG

https://www.discogs.com/Various-The...win-Allen-Special-Bonus-Disc/release/11991326

I hope that helps 

Lora


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is the beginning of the first segment a Theremin
> 
> https://youtu.be/w5qf9O6c20o


I don't think so; it doesn't have the same tonal qualities. If it is, it's been heavily altered in a sound studio.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> Oh, absolutely. If you listen to the third segment in the video krlee posted you can hear the "flame thrower exhaust" and "turbine engine whine" they used for the Batmobile in the 1960s _Batman_ TV series.


That sound was used for many things. Ballistic missiles in Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, the ship in Planet of the Apes, the ship in Robinson Crusoe on Mars.

All of it could be part of a sound library. They were hundreds of records made that were 'public domain'.

Doctor Whos TARDIS sounds was a piece of metal on a pianos strings.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

My favorite trivial observation of this sound effect it that it was also used in the crash sequence in 1968 Planet of the Apes! GREAT sci fi sound effect!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Definitely! Dealing with major head flu. I will check out that website.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is the beginning of the first segment a Theremin
> 
> https://youtu.be/w5qf9O6c20o


The person demonstrating is THE Leon Theremin - so, it's a true Theremin (or Thereminvox etc...). There's a wiki article on this (as with sooo many things):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

The J2 engine sound is also used in Fantastic Voyage when they shrink the Proteus.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

jimkirk said:


> The J2 engine sound is also used in Fantastic Voyage when they shrink the Proteus.


GET THE FROG OUT! HOW did I miss THAT one?!?!?!?!?


----------



## RONALD33 (Jul 28, 2021)

charonjr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been rewatching Lost in Space. I have always like the Jupiter 2's engine noises. There are, of course, the inflight sound and the sound when she lifts off or lands (under her own power). There are some other sounds: preflight engine starting sound and gyro cage release, and an inflight sound used during the 3rd season that is heard from within the ship. That last has a component of a VW bug engine.
> 
> ...


Can anyone reach Don Hall,Jr.? (sound efx for LOST IN SPACE,TIME TUNNEL,etc.) Nobody seems to have a real explanation. I think it's kind of a multi-layered siren sound.....


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a post on the LIS forum where it said the sounds were made with a pipe organ, and what notes were played. Sounds like some variable speed tape effects, lots of reverb and some echo delay too. Was just looking but couldn't find it. Will post the contents here if I can locate it.

Edit: Found it,

"The actual sound came from a pipe organ. Musical notes in the following order. Low key F, up to A, then C, then E. With reverb and echo. Ran thru a reel to reel recorder then re-recorded again to full power acceleration"


----------



## Ruk (Oct 1, 2021)

Chuck Eds said:


> There's a post on the LIS forum where it said the sounds were made with a pipe organ, and what notes were played. Sounds like some variable speed tape effects, lots of reverb and some echo delay too. Was just looking but couldn't find it. Will post the contents here if I can locate it.
> 
> Edit: Found it,
> 
> "The actual sound came from a pipe organ. Musical notes in the following order. Low key F, up to A, then C, then E. With reverb and echo. Ran thru a reel to reel recorder then re-recorded again to full power acceleration"


My mistake Chuck.....F# (F Sharp) , not F...............



..............https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2NaLiZISU


----------



## Ruk (Oct 1, 2021)

Ruk said:


> My mistake Chuck.....F# (F Sharp) , not F...............
> 
> 
> 
> ..............https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2NaLiZISU


----------



## ShirleyYourJonesIsKidding (Nov 15, 2021)

Chuck Eds said:


> There's a post on the LIS forum where it said the sounds were made with a pipe organ, and what notes were played. Sounds like some variable speed tape effects, lots of reverb and some echo delay too. Was just looking but couldn't find it. Will post the contents here if I can locate it.
> 
> Edit: Found it,
> No, they didn't have crack pipes back then. I have played pipe organs in theatre organ and this is far too motorized a sound and metallic in wavelength. In fact, there is a second cadence about 10 secs in where the same stereo tape is powered up from stop/pause.. this is much more of a four track recorder with two voices, then a tape echo box (outboard) and a steady note, a bit horny (lol) when "flight" is steady cruising.
> ...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I've made similar sounds with a home electronic organ using the reverb and echo. Not quite the same, but I wasn't recording it and playing it back either...
Larry


----------



## Ruk (Oct 1, 2021)

Crack pipes???????....... The pipe organ answer came from an interview back in the late late 60's (maybe early 70's) with a member of 20th Century Fox/Irwin Allen productions sound dept. He was asked (in the film clip) 'how was the Jupiter 2 sound effect made.' With a smile on his face he said "A pipe organ". There are many many different styles of pipe organs and if one is creative enough he can manipulate those tonal qualities thru the use of electronics available back in those days. Echo, reverberation, feedback and variable speed tape mechanisms (just to name a few). If you are real creative you can record a person saying the following......"CAPTAIN......ZOOMMMMMM". Now play it back at 1/2 speed and guess what you got? THE CREATURE SOUND from "Wish Upon a Star". It's on the sound effect bonus disk from the Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen. My examples above (the 1st video) is my creation using an ARP Odyssey synthesizer using 2 squarewave oscillators and a multitrack recording program. (the 2nd video) is clips from the original TV show editied to recreate the very beginning of the power up. The 1st sound is in the key (pitch) of Fsharp, the 2nd roll up sound is in the key of A. The 3rd roll up is in the key of C and the 4th and final before full accelleration is in the key of E. It is unfortunate that I never made a copy of the interview with the individual who worked at 20th. The original recording at 20th was recorded on a reel to reel tape mechanism. The tape was labeled "Hickey's Spaceship". (For Ralph B. Hickey who worked in the 20th Century Fox sound deptartment) Maybe someone can search for Mr. Hickey and find out from him. (If he is still around).......https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0382663/


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Chuck Eds, thank you. 3 years later, I rediscover this thread. I will most certainly check out everyones' sources! Happy 4th of July!

David in Tucson


----------

